# Hakan Calhanoglu vs Bernardo Silva.



## Renegade (26 Agosto 2015)

Così, a crudo. Senza giri di parole e discorsi vari. Io preferisco Hakan perché trovo abbia più visione e capacità di regia.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Agosto 2015)

Calhanoglu, più tecnico e concreto.


----------



## Renegade (26 Agosto 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Calhanoglu, più tecnico e concreto.



Già, però Bernardo ha un dribbling migliore ed è più esplosivo.


----------



## Ma che ooh (26 Agosto 2015)

Adoro Silva , ma Hakan già adesso è di tutt'altro livello


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Già, però Bernardo ha un dribbling migliore ed è più esplosivo.


Però se parliamo di trequartista preferisco le caratteristiche del turco, Bernardo proprio per il dribbling non lo vedrei male più in fascia che in mezzo.


----------



## Renegade (26 Agosto 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Però se parliamo di trequartista preferisco le caratteristiche del turco, Bernardo proprio per il dribbling non lo vedrei male più in fascia che in mezzo.



Esatto. Però comunque sono i migliori giovani nel loro ruolo. Tra un paio d'anni saranno tra i veri big. Come sai io preferisco più il 10 alla Rui Costa, ecco spiegato perché sbavo per Calhanoglu.


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Agosto 2015)

Io Silva, tra l'altro credo che abbia più margini.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Esatto. Però comunque sono i migliori giovani nel loro ruolo. Tra un paio d'anni saranno tra i veri big. Come sai io preferisco più il 10 alla Rui Costa, ecco spiegato perché sbavo per Calhanoglu.


Il trequartista vero è il turco, perché il trequartista non è un dribblomane per definizione, Silva è più un giocatore di fascia.


----------



## mèuris (27 Agosto 2015)

Tosta. Non saprei scegliere, onestamente. Per quanto ho potuto vedere (ho avuto modo di vedere Bernardo più volte del "10" del Leverkusen) Calhanoglu si avvicina più ad un trequartista tradizionale. Bernardo Silva ha più dribbling, è più rapido, sgusciante. Gioca anche più esterno; o meglio, parte da lì,ma svaria molto. Non ha, però, il calcio e la giocata a medio-lungo raggio del turco,a quanto mi è parso. Non saprei decidermi, onestamente. Ad oggi forse direi Čahlanoglu, perché vedo il suo singolo impatto più importante,in una squadra. Ma giusto per questo, perché poi sono entrambi molto forti, e anche abbastanza diversi, come giocatori. Potrebbero giocare tranquillamente insieme in un 4-2-3-1, per dire. Diciamo pari,va


----------



## mèuris (27 Agosto 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Io Silva, tra l'altro credo che abbia più margini.



D'accordissimo con te,su questo. Già quest'anno ho la sensazione che riuscirà a farci vedere abbastanza di più rispetto allo scorso.


----------



## Shevchenko (27 Agosto 2015)

Meglio Hakan. Ha più visione è più completo ed è bravo con entrambi i piedi. Bernardo Silva ha solo il sinistro e io odio i giocatori d'attacco con un solo piede, mi irritano quasi quanto i centrocampisti a monopiede.


----------



## 4312 (27 Agosto 2015)

Tecnicamente sono entrambi validissimi. Il turco da la sensazione di essere un giocatore più maturo, con un ruolo più centrale ed importante nella sua squadra rispetto a Silva. Hakan, ha una capacità di calcio superiore ed anche una migliore visione di gioco. Potrebbe lo vedrei anche più arretrato ( un pò come è successo con Toni Kross, altro giocatore con caratteristiche assimilabili, per il poco che ho potuto vedere del turco, partito trequartista, ora può giocare sia centrale che mezz'ala). Silva dal canto suo ha un dribbling migliore ed un controllo del pallone allucinante. Francamente ce ne sono pochi che tengono la palla così incollata al piede, e Bernardo e tra questi. Mi ricorda un pò David Silva del City per caratteristiche, fortissimo nello stretto, capacità di svariare su tutta la trequarti. Rispetto al turco sembra meno maturo calcisticamente. Lo preferisco, tuttavia, nel complesso, e credo abbia margini superiori di miglioramento.


----------



## mèuris (27 Agosto 2015)

4312 ha scritto:


> Tecnicamente sono entrambi validissimi. Il turco da la sensazione di essere un giocatore più maturo, con un ruolo più centrale ed importante nella sua squadra rispetto a Silva. Hakan, ha una capacità di calcio superiore ed anche una migliore visione di gioco. Potrebbe lo vedrei anche più arretrato ( un pò come è successo con Toni Kross, altro giocatore con caratteristiche assimilabili, per il poco che ho potuto vedere del turco, partito trequartista, ora può giocare sia centrale che mezz'ala). Silva dal canto suo ha un dribbling migliore ed un controllo del pallone allucinante. Francamente *ce ne sono pochi che tengono la palla così incollata al piede, e Bernardo e tra questi. Mi ricorda un pò David Silva* del City per caratteristiche, fortissimo nello stretto, capacità di svariare su tutta la trequarti. Rispetto al turco sembra meno maturo calcisticamente. Lo preferisco, tuttavia, nel complesso, e credo abbia margini superiori di miglioramento.



D'accordissimo,gli somiglia molto,in questo. Devo ancora capire quanto sia abile nel tiro da fuori e nel fornire assist chirurgici, ma anche io vedo in lui margini che, limati, possono avvicinarlo allo spagnolo.


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Agosto 2015)

Bernardo l'ho visto pochissime volte,ma non mi ha mai fatto impressione.
Scelgo Hakan.


----------



## Jaqen (27 Agosto 2015)

Quanti soci in questo forum


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Agosto 2015)

attualmente calhanoglu senza alcun dubbio. In prospettiva diventerà più forte bernando silva imho.


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Agosto 2015)

calhanoglu senza dubbio, altra categoria, l altro mi sembra un mezzo giocatore tipo Giovinco. .


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Agosto 2015)

Hakan tutta la vita


----------



## Ma che ooh (27 Agosto 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> calhanoglu senza dubbio, altra categoria, l altro mi sembra un mezzo giocatore tipo Giovinco. .



Mezzo giocatore no, ma anche io dico meglio Hakan


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Agosto 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Mezzo giocatore no, ma anche io dico meglio Hakan



Per adesso no ma mi da la sensazione che rimarrà più o meno sempre a questo livello, non vedo molti margini in lui..


----------



## Ma che ooh (27 Agosto 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> Per adesso no ma mi da la sensazione che rimarrà più o meno sempre a questo livello, non vedo molti margini in lui..



Vedremo  , secondo me migliorerà, ma come detto Hakan gli è superiore


----------



## BossKilla7 (14 Settembre 2016)

Credo che mai come quest'anno abbiano la possibilità di esplodere definitivamente e fare quel salto di qualità. Stasera due gol fantastici di entrambi, sarebbe bellissimo vederli giocare assieme


----------

